# Infuse 4 Pro



## Nonath (17 Janvier 2016)

Salut à tous, qui utilise Infuse4 Pro ATV 4


----------



## Nonath (18 Janvier 2016)

Apres avoir mis l'appli dans apple TV4 et comparé avec Plex, je suis très satisfait d'Infuse pro, surtout le downmix du Dolby et DTS vers mon ampli et les infos du films se font toutes seuls, même pour rectifier une infos c'est très facile. 9€99, mais sur du long terme ça vaut le coup.


----------



## LukeSkywalker (19 Janvier 2016)

Est-ce que vous rencontrez des problèmes pour lire certaines vidéos depuis la dernière mise à jour?


----------



## mikouz (19 Janvier 2016)

Aucun problème de lecture que ce soit un .avi de 700mo ou un .mkv de 15go


----------



## Nonath (20 Janvier 2016)

Mes fichiers sont des MKV, TS et M2TS et ce jusqu'à 35go et aucun soucis de lecture.


----------



## LukeSkywalker (20 Janvier 2016)

De mon côté j'ai des soucis avec certains fichiers que j'arrivais à lire avant la mise à jour et que je peux plus lire maintenant. Ils viennent tous du même lot, une série téléchargée d'un coup. Je vais essayer de désinstaller puis de réinstaller l'app.


----------



## Nonath (20 Janvier 2016)

par contre très sensible au titre du film, par exemple pas trop d'espace entre chaque mots. Sur le concert de Stromaé j'avais 2 espaces entre Stromaé et un tiré, et bien il me trouvait pas le fichier du concert alors qu'avec Plex il n'y avait pas de soucis.
J'ai juste bien renommé le fichier et c'était bon.


----------



## jul.jules.dada (22 Janvier 2016)

En ce qui me concerne j'en suis très satisfait à une exception près.
Certains films ne passent pas en Dolby via le HDMI sur les HP de ma télé (une ancienne Sony Bravia KDL quelque chose de 2008, je vais essayer de retrouver la référence exacte).
Le son est supplanté par un bruit parasite.
J'enlève le Dolby via HDMI et le problème est réglé.
Une suggestion pour éliminer le problème ?


----------



## Nonath (22 Janvier 2016)

Je ne sais pas, perso toutes mes HDMI passe par mon Ampli AV Marantz SR7007 avant d'aller sur la TV.
Essaye de changer ton cable HDMI on ne sait jamais.


----------



## Nonath (6 Avril 2016)

Mise à jour de Infuse4 le 04/04/16


----------



## fredelzz (10 Avril 2016)

J'ai Infuse pro v4.1 et depuis hier, sur mon Ipad, je n'arrive plus à supprimer mes fichiers avec l'icône de la poubelle qui est désormais grisée... Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider? Merci!

Edit: je viens de trouver, c'est l'option "gestion des fichiers" qui avait été désactivée...


----------



## tixuoty (11 Avril 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

J'utilise Infuse sur AppleTV dernière génération.
Depuis la mise à jour en 4.1, je n'ai plus de son sur tous les fichiers avec codex DTS/Dolby, ...
Est-ce qu'il y a une solution?

Merci


----------



## Nonath (24 Mai 2016)

MAJ 4.2 Vais tester demain...
Traduction google

*Quoi de neuf dans 4.2 (tvOS)*

Tout nouveau Library View avec filtres dynamiques
Nouveau sélecteur d'illustration pour dossiers et bibliothèque favoris
Notes de Trakt personnalisés
Auto-sélectionner premier épisode TV unwatched
Episodes maintenant regroupés par saison en Watched Récemment
signe rationalisée en cours pour trakt
langues de sous-titres utilisés récemment sont maintenant regroupés
Mark dossiers à utiliser les métadonnées intégrées seulement
Reprendre l'invite affiche maintenant le temps de reprise
Autres Options de lecture en continu
Meilleur support pour 60+ vidéos fps
l'option Apple TV «Dolby Digital» fonctionne désormais avec 7.1 contenu
Amélioration de défilement télécommande universelle
comportement d'indexation améliorée
Amélioration de la navigation étagère inférieure
Amélioration double tap contrôles de navigation
Amélioration de l'affichage des DTS-HD MA noms de piste
Amélioration note invite trakt
Beaucoup, beaucoup d'autres améliorations et corrections mineures
*Quoi de neuf dans 4.2 (iOS)*

recherche Spotlight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Notes de Trakt personnalisés
Auto-sélectionner premier épisode TV unwatched
Autres Options de lecture en continu
Groupe a récemment utilisé des langues près de haut de sous-titres menu de téléchargement
Mise à jour bibliothèque Dolby Audio
Appuyez sur un billet à l'extérieur pour fermer (iPad uniquement)
Les fichiers locaux peuvent maintenant être supprimés avec la gestion du fichier désactivé
problème de lecture Résolu affectant quelques vidéos Dolby ATMOS
Beaucoup, beaucoup d'autres améliorations et corrections mineures


----------



## nemrod (3 Août 2016)

Je viens d'installer une aTV 4 à mon Père avec Infuse, est-ce qu'il sait différencier les concerts comme catégorie dans la bibliothèque ? Merci.


----------



## Fiz41 (27 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour,

Je me permet de poster sur ce topic bien que j'utilise Infuse Pro 5.1

Sous protocole  UPnP/DLNA j'arrive à lire les fichiers avi et mp4 par exemple mais pas les mkv qui ne sont pas affichés sous Infuse sur l'Apple TV.
Sous protocole SMB, je vois les dossiers que j'ai partagé mais Infuse me dit qu'ils sont vides alors qu'en réalité non et ce quel que soit le le type de fichier (même les avi et mp4 qui passent ous UPnP/DLNA)

Je suis sous windows 8.1, je suppose que j'ai mal configur& mon partage réseau mais là je ne sais plus quoi faire. 
Une idée ? Un tuto pour bien configurer le partage réseau pour l'Apple TV et Infuse ?

Merci


----------



## roquebrune (8 Novembre 2019)

Infuse pour moi et la meilleure et la plus elegante app de ce genre,  avec ces fonctions de toucher l'ecran pour avancer reculer (épouvantable chez les concurrents)  , son et luminosité


----------

